# New type of Solar Power



## vicker (Jul 11, 2003)

Does anyone know anything about this? 
http://www.thestate.com/2013/05/08/2762035/patent-filing-claims-solar-energy.html


----------



## TnAndy (Sep 15, 2005)

Seen a LOT of 'breakthru technology' coming from the labs over the years, and yet, somehow, they never make it to the store shelf. Some of them flat don't work. Some of them are investor hype. 

So my policy is 'when it hits the shelf and I can buy it and try it, I'll believe it then'


----------



## Guest (May 11, 2013)

Wonder how much taxpayer money the government will squander on this wonderful new green energy scheme .


----------



## vicker (Jul 11, 2003)

So, the answer is no? Lol


----------



## bignugly (Jul 13, 2011)

TnAndy said:


> Seen a LOT of 'breakthru technology' coming from the labs over the years, and yet, somehow, they never make it to the store shelf. Some of them flat don't work. Some of them are investor hype.
> 
> So my policy is 'when it hits the shelf and I can buy it and try it, I'll believe it then'


There also have been cases where oil industry has bought the patents and buried to never be seen again.


----------



## Allen15 (Apr 18, 2013)

Until you can actually buy it, it may be all of the above - hyped up to get investors willing to cough up $$ for more patent filings, & then those patent rights may get bought up by the current energy industry to avoid being put out of business, just in case, 'cause we collectively seem to be willing to continue to pay them through the nose for what they're currently providing - why would they want to upset THAT applecart?


----------



## Jim-mi (May 15, 2002)

At least 17 years ago I was at a Energy Fair workshop where the guy was super enthusiastic about hydrogen generation / power home use etc. etc.
After 50 minutes of all this glory I asked "This is more than wonderful. I've got $6000 bucks in my pocket, now where can I buy one of these things????????"
He looked really crestfallen and looked at the floor . . .the class all looked at me . . .finally after a couple minutes he said......."You can't" They are not available . . . YET" .... "They are still only in the lab." 

Thank goodness that there are some folk who have the means to work on "the future stuff"
But for us poor peons it only is dreams for when ever..............

I have a big poll mount rack of Uni-Solar 64's........It took Stan Oveshkie (I know bad spelling) years to perfect his ideas on thin film technology----and his own money---before his great product was ready for prime time.....
Along the way Stan was called many unkind names..including crazy......but he kept at it and developed a first class product........ 

Until then . .Yup what is on the shelf Now.....................


----------



## Tyler520 (Aug 12, 2011)

When people throw around phrases like:

"...a little-known Maryland inventor claims a stunning solar energy breakthrough..."

"...shatter decades-old scientific and technological barriers that have stymied efforts to make solar energy a cheap, clean and reliable alternative."

"...a fundamental scientific and environmental discovery,&#8221;

"His claimed discoveries, which exist only on paper so far..."

"...no working prototype"

"...works out of his home..."

Red flags should begin to pop up like crab grass.

In the end, it will probably be a common technology already on the market, like a fresnel concentrator.


----------



## K.B. (Sep 7, 2012)

Couldn't find anything that seemed a match on the USPTO site


----------



## RDuke (May 11, 2013)

TnAndy said:


> Seen a LOT of 'breakthru technology' coming from the labs over the years, and yet, somehow, they never make it to the store shelf. Some of them flat don't work. Some of them are investor hype.
> 
> So my policy is 'when it hits the shelf and I can buy it and try it, I'll believe it then'



That's one reason I let my Popular Science subscription lapse after many years. Each issue would arrive heralding the newest, brightest, and most affordable products to make my life better. Well, as the book title asks, "Where's my Jet Pack?"


----------



## Milkwitch (Nov 11, 2006)

does that mean not the sun??? "new TYPE of SOLAR power???


----------



## wy_white_wolf (Oct 14, 2004)

Milkwitch said:


> does that mean not the sun??? "new TYPE of SOLAR power???


Quaizar Moonbeams

WWW


----------

